# Wts space marines



## Teddles22 (Oct 22, 2011)

Too much stuff looking to rid of some stuff

Bnib space wolves battle force-$100 
Bnib Grey knight dreadknight- $70
Bnib storm talon $65
Bnib Baal predator $60

All in AU prices and will pay half the postage


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm assuming you're in Aus, where abouts?


----------



## Teddles22 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm in Perth WA


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Teddles22 said:


> I'm in Perth WA


 
North of River or South?


----------



## Teddles22 (Oct 22, 2011)

North but mostly Central


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm NOR, around Joondalup. What does the battle force have in it?


----------

